# x324 Bagger



## mark cios (Jul 11, 2019)

I see a lot of baggers being posted on the facebook market for a lot cheaper than a new one. However, non are for an x324. Can I buy a bagger from any model and just buy the chute specific to my tractor for the connection? I would venture to guess that they did not redesign how the hopper mounts to the tractor for every model nor how the chute connects to hopper, only the chute to deck end.


----------

